# finishing paver patio - what sand?



## AGWhitehouse (Jul 1, 2011)

The sweeping of sand in the cracks just help lock the blocks together. I've actually installed patios with friends and they did not put sand over the top after and let nature do it for them (dust & dirt). Been a few years now and the patio still looks the same as when we installed it. So, don't fret, sweep it around for a while, have a few cold ones while you do it, and then clean it up...

I've never heard of sealing patio blocks...


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

For a patio, you can just do it quick and easy way. That is avery forgiving application.

If it was a driveway or street, you should use fine sand (masonry/mortar sand) and vibrate with plate compactor to force the sand up and down into the joints for a better interlock and also to even out the finished patio surface.

Dick


----------

